# photoshop help needed please...



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

can somebody please put some BBS CH's on my A3 and let me see what they'd actually look like.....

couple of images:




























some nice images of CH's on BMWs on this link

need to convince SWMBO its worth the £ 

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's a quickie.......


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks Dave - not quite what I was expecting TBH 

what do you think?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I prefer the OEM Audi's you already have on.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

they look good but maybe in a darker colour??


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I think they look extra bright in that pic really, as the OEM wheels are actually pretty bright but the lighting in the original pics is poor so it doesnt show it quite that way. I think they would appear a little more matt than the quick PS above 
I really like these but the colour might make the car look a little too pimped with the very dark factory tinted glass


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I had a quick go:










And a bit of smoothing and lowering:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

liking those Mr Ells :thumb:

what would you think if your doctor stepped out of that when they visited you at home :lol:

any chance you could do the black CH's up above as well, as I'd love to see what that looked like. On the standard car though please 

thanks


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Here you go dude:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well I like them, but now to convince SWMBO that her car needs new wheels


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> thanks Dave - not quite what I was expecting TBH
> 
> what do you think?


sorry, was out washing the car :detailer:

pic i robbed the wheel from was a lot lighter than the pics of your car, hence them looking too bright....

i'd do them darker, but i've been beaten to it :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave - no issues :thumb:

when I said 'not what i was expecting' I only meant it didnt look quite as good as i was hoping 

hope the car came up clean :lol:


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> hope the car came up clean :lol:


lol

not bad, had a bit of a scare with a few huge raindrops just as i'd got set up, but it held off!! :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

CH's are mint, and no photoshop will do them justice!

I'll ahve a bash later on if I get time mate.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Mark M said:


> CH's are mint, and no photoshop will do them justice!
> 
> I'll ahve a bash later on if I get time mate.


thanks Mark - would like to see how the black ones look in particular :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

CH's are my fav, they would look incredible on the A3!


----------



## TIS EViL (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> CH's are my fav, they would look incredible on the A3!


I think Tis Evil's pics show you to be correct sir 

just the little thing of the price to deal with now then :lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is my car a few months back with CH's:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63647

I am selling the Bentley wheels to return to these.

I am tempted by the CK's in Anthracite too.

The black editions look cool, but matt black wheels are a pain for water streaking etc, and your wheels will never look shiny bling.

Hold fire and i'll try to sort some pics for you. Just didn't have time last night.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark - Selling the wheels again! :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Here is my car a few months back with CH's:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63647
> 
> ...


TBH your car looked best with those wheels on t IMHO anyway, but i am a sad old git with a tad more conservative tatse in wheels :lol:

M3's and GTi's look  with CH's....although CK's would look good as well


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

TBH I don't like the look of the BBS wheels on the A3 but each to their own, be prepared to have fun cleaning them:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> TBH I don't like the look of the BBS wheels on the A3 but each to their own, be prepared to have fun cleaning them:thumb:


... after owning BMW MV 18's anything else is a walk in the park to keep clean :lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

And here we are sir 

Tricky angles to get right!



















Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Mark - Selling the wheels again! :lol:


:lol: Yes


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

quality job Mark :thumb:

wife says they look exactly the same as the OEM's on there already :wall: "They're still round and 1 on each corner" 

what have you got to do?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

You have to go to www.rimstyle.com and order them :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> ... after owning BMW MV 18's anything else is a walk in the park to keep clean :lol:


I would agree with that


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Mark M said:


> You have to go to www.rimstyle.com and order them :lol:


as 'wheel buying maestro' on here, is this the place to get BBS from?

trust CH's to be about the most expensive wheel option going :lo:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Haha. Either Rim Style (excellent customer service/advice) or www.pwmotorsport.com

Yes, CH's are pricey, but so worth it. CK's are 200 odd less and look lush too.

There are other wheels, but these are OEM style


----------

